# where can i buy a Knifty Knitter



## Mia (Feb 29, 2004)

Just wondering if anyone knows if the product has a different name in the uk.
I managed to find it on one website but it was £26 $40!
Anyone know where I can get one?
mia
x


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

are they one of those things that knit for you?


----------



## Fibi's Mommy (Nov 28, 2005)

I got mine at Walmart...it was right next to the yarn and crochet/knitting needles. It was $10. I've also heard that they have them at Michael's and other craft supply stores. I still have yet to use mine, though..LOL...so little time I have!


----------



## Mia (Feb 29, 2004)

hmm we dont really have them shops in the uk, 
although maybe it would be in another craft shop.

Its like a french knitting thing stefanie, there not automatic, but make it easier, I only just found out about them in an earlier thread, theyre good for making chi clothes.

mia
x


----------



## Demi's Mum (Jan 10, 2006)

are those the circle things? I have the square, the one used to make blankets and what not. they are so easy, but I haven't looked for the circle ones, that sounds easy to use when makeing chi cloths. considering I can't knit for the life of me.


----------



## ~Jessie~ (Oct 30, 2005)

I love the knifty knitter. They are so easy to use, and you can make really cute sweaters with them


----------



## Courtney (Jun 2, 2005)

Is it really easy for those that can't knit?
I am just learning to knit and would love to make Chi sweaters! Maybe I could actually do it with the Knifty Knitter.


----------



## Bri (Feb 1, 2005)

i want to get one but dont know how to knit


----------



## Vala (Jul 8, 2004)

On this website you can buy the rings separately...the set is $21 pounds..not much difference I guess. :? 

http://www.fun2do.co.uk/shop/29/295/index.htm


----------



## Mia (Feb 29, 2004)

Vala said:


> On this website you can buy the rings separately...the set is $21 pounds..not much difference I guess. :?
> 
> http://www.fun2do.co.uk/shop/29/295/index.htm


Thanks for the link, i guess it depends how much their shipping is, 21 pounds is about 30-35 dollars, I went on ebay and only american sellers had them i asked one who had it for $17 but her shipping was $15. So i might just get it from your link, as then at least it get her quick.
mia
x


----------



## Mia (Feb 29, 2004)

ChiMom1510 said:


> i want to get one but dont know how to knit


I think knitting should be pretty easy on these things, i learnt to french knit (very similar) at a very young age. So id recommend giving it a go
mia
x


----------



## Vanessa (May 16, 2005)

I have seen the demos they give at work with those things and it looks really easy. By the way I work at Michaels LOL. I didn't know you could make puppy sweaters from those things. I think I will by one now. They have the three size ring set on sale for $9 something this week. Thanks for the idea guys!!

They also have the knitter where you just crank the lever and it will knit for you. It is in the kids section. I for get what it is called but they sold like crazy around christmas time.


----------

